# Automatic lawn mower



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I was in mass saturday and a neighbor (with a fairly small yard.. less than 1/4 acre) had one of those electric automatic lawn mowers... 

I gotta say.. it looked sort of neat.. it did not seem to be flying around so i dont think it would do too well on a big lawn... but it was sort of neat...

It sort of just moved around the lawn in a set pattern - i think - but did the lawn by itself.. 

Now no way would i give up my tractor.. but it seemed to be a great idea for an older person with a smaller yard..



anybody had any experience with them?



<img src=http://www.speedwaysales.com/images/FriendlyRobotics/rl500.jpg>


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

They ordered a few of them to sell where I work a couple of years ago. The price was that of a cheap riding mower. I think they ended up returning most of them to the manufacturer. It had three stainless steel blades that looked kind of like what is used in a food blender. You laid a perimeter wire around the outside of the yard and flower beds that it used as a signal as to when to turn around. It did have a rubber bumper and if it hit something would say "boing" and change directions. They are fairly heavy. To move it from the garage, it could be controlled manually with a wired remote control. The battery was about the size of a tractor battery, I don't remember the specs. of it though. They where neat, but yet pricey and left a random pattern as the mowed. The one's we had were made by Robomower.

Mark


----------

